# Recommendations for Moroccan Airports



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would appreciate any suggestions for airports for either collecting or dropping off a visitor from the UK using ones MH.

Dropping off can be easier as it can be a dump and run  
However, when collecting I would prefer parking and a close campsite for two nights.  

I have done this many times in France on smaller airports, but not knowing Morocco I am naturally reluctant.

Thanks


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Agadir airport is easy to drive to and park, not like the mad traffic in Marrakech.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

celticspirit said:


> Agadir airport is easy to drive to and park, not like the mad traffic in Marrakech.


Thanks, Celticspirit. I have just looked at it on Google Earth and it it will do the job nicely. Easy access and large parking areas.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Update on this topic. Very sucessful, thanks Celtic Spirit. 

We spent last night in the car park as we had an early flight and didn't want to risk the traffic in the morning. Have us time to pack and have a relaxed meal together. 

The car park is spacious and mostly empty if you park away from the entrance. It is also policed and feels very safe. Cost is 30dr for 12-24hours !! Cheaper than the campsite!! Less than £3. 

Hope my post does not make this into an aire!!


----------

